# Is it Narcissistic to Talk to A New OC in your own Book?



## FarronTheFox (Oct 7, 2021)

Ok, I started a new tale late last night and I was introducing a new OC-- Original Character...

and I realized in my story, which I called "A Mirror of Shadows" tells about two parallel multiverses that collide and current character has to meet unexpectedly with a darker personality of himself. What makes it like a mirror, is they both have the same markings and fur color (they're both foxes yes), Farron being described as "....all black except for a dark grey striped muzzle, with a cobalt blue tipped tail and burning orange eyes..." and Spike, my other persona... ahem, _fursona_ has the exact same details, spare the color palette (red and black with icy blue eyes). They both are supposed to be the same in terms of personality (witty, sharp tongued, quick to anger etc). Is having a conversation, let alone a whole new book on something like this narcissistic in any regards?? 

~Spike


----------



## Mambi (Oct 7, 2021)

SpikeFox87 said:


> Ok, I started a new tale late last night and I was introducing a new OC-- Original Character...
> 
> and I realized in my story, which I called "A Mirror of Shadows" tells about two parallel multiverses that collide and current character has to meet unexpectedly with a darker personality of himself. What makes it like a mirror, is they both have the same markings and fur color (they're both foxes yes), Farron being described as "....all black except for a dark grey striped muzzle, with a cobalt blue tipped tail and burning orange eyes..." and Spike, my other persona... ahem, _fursona_ has the exact same details, spare the color palette (red and black with icy blue eyes). They both are supposed to be the same in terms of personality (witty, sharp tongued, quick to anger etc). Is having a conversation, let alone a whole new book on something like this narcissistic in any regards??
> 
> ~Spike



I'd think not, as you're still using the conversation counterpoints to establish the story/world/characters, as opposed to just praising each other and complementing each other. That might be a little narcissistic, but just characters interacting? I see no arrogance in that...it's all about context.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 7, 2021)

It's your book, your content, your characters. You can do whatever the hell you want with them as you own them. Whether people consider it narcissistic or not is quite frankly irrelevant.


----------



## wolfthewriter (Oct 10, 2021)

SpikeFox87 said:


> Ok, I started a new tale late last night and I was introducing a new OC-- Original Character...
> 
> and I realized in my story, which I called "A Mirror of Shadows" tells about two parallel multiverses that collide and current character has to meet unexpectedly with a darker personality of himself. What makes it like a mirror, is they both have the same markings and fur color (they're both foxes yes), Farron being described as "....all black except for a dark grey striped muzzle, with a cobalt blue tipped tail and burning orange eyes..." and Spike, my other persona... ahem, _fursona_ has the exact same details, spare the color palette (red and black with icy blue eyes). They both are supposed to be the same in terms of personality (witty, sharp tongued, quick to anger etc). Is having a conversation, let alone a whole new book on something like this narcissistic in any regards??
> 
> ~Spike


Is writing a book narcissistic? No, it's a means to tell a story. All writers create characters that are like them, or a part of them, and have them talking and interacting with each other. It's an interesting concept, for sure, and probably means you're exposing a lot of yourself and your own personality in writing this the way you are, but no, it's not narcissistic. 

Good luck with the project!


----------



## Faustus (Nov 5, 2021)

I'm not sure why you'd think this was narcissistic, to be honest. It sounds like a fairly standard 'mirror universe' plot. It's been used a lot in sci-fi (remember the classic Star Trek episode that standardised the goatee as the universal symbol of the evil twin?) so it's not super-original, but it's not really narcissistic in my opinion.

...Well, unless the character who your OC is a copy of doesn't belong to you, and you're worried about Mary Sue-ism (technically Marty-Stu if it's a guy). That's a different matter entirely.

I guess you could also argue it was a little narcissistic if it's a deliberate self-insert, but in most cases one's fursona is a distinct entity from oneself. Writing yourself into a story can be a little narcissistic depending on the content, but writing in a favourite character is just normal. Again, if it's fan fiction, there is always the lurking pitfall of the Mary Sue.

One thing to be careful of though is the old adage 'Kill Your Darlings'. It's possible to be too fond of a character, concept or setting and to ruin a good story in service of it. Don't get too attached to anything.


----------

